# Who on this site is riding a YT DECOY?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone? If so, which model?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Apparently, their either too busy riding! (jealous) or nobody purchased?


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

I picked one up recently. Its a bunch of fun. There are two more in the area I'm aware of. I went with the mid range one (the pro).


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jabberwocky said:


> I picked one up recently. Its a bunch of fun. There are two more in the area I'm aware of. I went with the mid range one (the pro).


 How hard is it to pedal with the motor off? It's got a 34t chainring, just wondering how hard it would be to crank out of the woods. I know they're not great, but just trying to see if a 32t might be more appropriate. Thx


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2004)

Gutch said:


> How hard is it to pedal with the motor off? It's got a 34t chainring, just wondering how hard it would be to crank out of the woods. I know they're not great, but just trying to see if a 32t might be more appropriate. Thx


I haven't done much pedaling with the motor off (that's not what I got it for  ) but my brief tests feel an awful lot like pedaling my old DH bike. I don't notice any drag from the motor, but it's still a 50lb bike wearing draggy tires.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I get it. I’ve owned 4 Levo’s and a Focus. The YT’s intrigue me, tried to buy a Decoy twice, but delivery was way too far out and kept pushing me out. I gave up.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I read on an other site one bought 1 but the motor soon stopped working.
Good luck.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

33red said:


> I read on an other site one bought 1 but the motor soon stopped working.
> Good luck.


Yeah, pros and cons to all these Ebikes. I've personally never had an issue with brose or e8000 shimano motors. Just never know.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have 1000 miles on my base Decoy with factory Grip 2 an d X 2. Carbon bars and Bike yoke 185. The bike us so fun. It comes alive on faster terrain and eats up the chunky bits. Only eish she's was lighter and bigger battery. But in reality you cant a beefy 160 m bike and a big battery and light weight. The Pivot Shuttle is lighter and really fun and lively on singletrack and tighter trails. The levo expert 
Has a great motor and big battery but the chassis fork and build is a little wimpy compared to Decoy.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

motoguru2007 said:


> I have 1000 miles on my base Decoy with factory Grip 2 an d X 2. Carbon bars and Bike yoke 185. The bike us so fun. It comes alive on faster terrain and eats up the chunky bits. Only eish she's was lighter and bigger battery. But in reality you cant a beefy 160 m bike and a big battery and light weight. The Pivot Shuttle is lighter and really fun and lively on singletrack and tighter trails. The levo expert
> Has a great motor and big battery but the chassis fork and build is a little wimpy compared to Decoy.


I just sold a 19 Levo Expert, DVO F&R. Great bike. Sold it to help fund my motorcycle. I kinda actually gelled with my Focus better. I've purchased a Decoy and it should arrive in a week. We'll see. I need a little more gnarly than what my Previous ebikes had to offer


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I upgraded the suspension on my base decoy straight away. It's a pretty fun bike! Its my first ebike, so it feels like a big pig to me. But after some time I adjusted my techniques to rip it pretty well. I was analog for a bit this summer, riding park and shuttling, and then busy with work, but when I got back on the decoy I was able to really sending it, u know? If you're familiar with Rocky Peak in Simi Valley u know those trails are serious DH. The Decoy allows me to lap those at race pace with a lot more laps per ride. 

Only tips I have is make sure to have the bits to shorten the cables, as they're big'ol lassos stock. Or better yet pitch the crappy code brakes day 1. Also the seat is a horrible torture device. I ripped the 2.8" exo+ rear tire really fast, a 2.3" double down has been killer, makes the bike corner and jump much better.


----------



## MoWind (Jun 13, 2019)

Gutch said:


> Anyone? If so, which model?


I'm riding a large Decoy Pro Race, I'm 5'9" 170lbs


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Damn, I couldnt get off my focus quick enough, much prefer my new levo with a longer fork and 275 rear wheel.
But-I really wanted a YT.


Gutch said:


> I just sold a 19 Levo Expert, DVO F&R. Great bike. Sold it to help fund my motorcycle. I kinda actually gelled with my Focus better. I've purchased a Decoy and it should arrive in a week. We'll see. I need a little more gnarly than what my Previous ebikes had to offer


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

stiksandstones said:


> Damn, I couldnt get off my focus quick enough, much prefer my new levo with a longer fork and 275 rear wheel.
> But-I really wanted a YT.[/QUOTE
> My Focus was built, and light.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I upgraded the suspension on my base decoy straight away. It's a pretty fun bike! Its my first ebike, so it feels like a big pig to me. But after some time I adjusted my techniques to rip it pretty well. I was analog for a bit this summer, riding park and shuttling, and then busy with work, but when I got back on the decoy I was able to really sending it, u know? If you're familiar with Rocky Peak in Simi Valley u know those trails are serious DH. The Decoy allows me to lap those at race pace with a lot more laps per ride.
> 
> Only tips I have is make sure to have the bits to shorten the cables, as they're big'ol lassos stock. Or better yet pitch the crappy code brakes day 1. Also the seat is a horrible torture device. I ripped the 2.8" exo+ rear tire really fast, a 2.3" double down has been killer, makes the bike corner and jump much better.


Right on, yeah long cables drive me nutz. Ive ordered a 2.5WT Maxxis Aggressor DD. 2.8 way to big and porky. My Pro Race, should show up this week or next. Pumped!


----------



## Brute987 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got a CF Pro. Very impressed w/the bike, packaging and support (manuals, tools, etc.). Ive only gotten one ride on it, but it has beat my expectations.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

*2020 Decoy Base*

Arrived 6 days after ordered, today it quit raining long enough to get a test ride in.

I do wonder why the bikes speed and distance are 25% off from Strava/GPS on the slow side. Anyone have any ideas, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

The wheel circumference is wrong in etube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kampy (Jun 29, 2015)

picking mine up at YT HQ this Saturday! 
Will need to sell my Jeffsy shortly after, I can't afford to keep both


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

2019 Decoy base (mullet-style) purchased in 2020.

Suspension upgraded to the new PUSH 11.6 HD shock. Yari converted to 170 mm with PUSH ACS3 and HC97, Cush core added to the wheels and stock Code brakes swapped to Shimano Saints 203/180 rotors.

Man, is this thing FUN. It opens up a whole new realm of rides and opportunities and I'm psyched to spend more time on it. The suspension work is perfect and feels bottomless.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> 2019 Decoy base (mullet-style) purchased in 2020.
> 
> Suspension upgraded to the new PUSH 11.6 HD shock. Yari converted to 170 mm with PUSH ACS3 and HC97, Cush core added to the wheels and stock Code brakes swapped to Shimano Saints 203/180 rotors.
> 
> Man, is this thing FUN. It opens up a whole new realm of rides and opportunities and I'm psyched to spend more time on it. The suspension work is perfect and feels bottomless.


Photo please! I think you may have springs vs. air in your fork and shock? Is that right? No wonder you say the suspension is perfect


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> Photo please! I think you may have springs vs. air in your fork and shock? Is that right? No wonder you say the suspension is perfect


Yes. Coil in the front, coil in the back !

Front: Yari extended to 170mm. OEM guts discarded and upgraded with Push ACS-3 spring and HC97 damper

Rear: Push 11.6 HD


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

Just got my Decoy 29 yesterday. First ride in a few hours...










Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

+1 
Decoy 29 Pro Size XXL


----------



## doema (Oct 25, 2010)

almost 1000 miles on my Decoy Comp (mullet) in only 3 months. (first ride was June 27th) First emtb and I absolutely love it. It's a monster truck on the DH, jumps really well, and is so stable and composed in the jank. If you put in the same pedaling effort on an acoustic bike, you can actually flow and carve all but the steepest climbs and actually have fun going uphill! Also makes riding acoustic bikes fun because they feel so light and fast after riding the decoy. Total game changer. I have a 2nd one on order!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Yes. Coil in the front, coil in the back !
> 
> Front: Yari extended to 170mm. OEM guts discarded and upgraded with Push ACS-3 spring and HC97 damper
> 
> ...


I've been running the yari-avalanche-smash pot up from and avalanche tuned bomber cr coil in the back. The bike lost a lot of natural pop, but is so smooth through the rough. I was, eventually, able to figure out how to get the pop back with better timing and effort off of lips and jibs.


----------



## AlohaTrails (Aug 25, 2020)

I was going to post on the YT forum but its down/not loading, so...

Im thinking of picking up a YT Shred. The sizing chart says "Medium" for my 5' 6.4" height. However, on the geo chart its very similar to my small Intense Tracer. When I emailed YT they said medium (guessing their just referring to their chart again). I'm confused because why would I fit a medium when the geo chart specs are better suited to a small. Huh? Can anyone with a small and/or medium tell me your specs and how you chose sizing?

I've always been close to small/med size but always found the smalls to be more suited. 

For background info I'm an older fellow so I'm not really looking to catch huge air I just want super plush cushy ride and be able to ride aggressively yet comfortably once in awhile. I was a sponsored DH racer back in the day so I love tech stuff, just have to take it easy on this aging body.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

AlohaTrails said:


> I was going to post on the YT forum but its down/not loading, so...
> 
> Im thinking of picking up a YT Shred. The sizing chart says "Medium" for my 5' 6.4" height. However, on the geo chart its very similar to my small Intense Tracer. When I emailed YT they said medium (guessing their just referring to their chart again). I'm confused because why would I fit a medium when the geo chart specs are better suited to a small. Huh? Can anyone with a small and/or medium tell me your specs and how you chose sizing?
> 
> ...


My guess is the Small will fit you much better.
I am 62YO and i lost an inch just think 25 dics loosing 1 mm = 25 mm. I started with long legs so now they are simply crazy long compared to my short torso. Nobody would sell me a small but i love my small fatbike. A medium will strech you(will be too long) and put you in a racer position and your comfort will suffer. Also a small is shorter more playfull.
A long bike might help some beginner think they are expert with a more speed personality but it does not sound like a bike you will enjoy. Do not trust others, it is your body, your bike. At the shop they said your handlebar will be to narrow when i got it and asked them to cut them, i said my bike, my choice and i love them.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm 5'10" on a large and it feels really small. Sometimes my knee pads hit the bars when I'm climbing. TBH it doesn't sound like the decoy is the best bike for you. The kinematics are designed for going fast and hitting stuff hard. It is one of the most progressive leverage rate bikes ever made (not hyperbole). You'd probably do better with a more linear LR. Imo you would probably also like 27.5 front and rear as it's just more fun and comfortable when youre not trying to go as fast as possible. On top of all of that the bike is ridiculously heavy. Mine weighs over 55 lbs. If you want my recommendation I'd suggest a pivot shuttle. They're light (relative to other ebikes), compact, plush, 27.5 f/r and just fun to ride. Pivot is dropping a new one soon, so you can score a deal on the current one. There's also lots of used ones out there.


----------



## JetSedgwick (Jun 14, 2016)

Thoughts on the Decoy vs. Kenevo?


----------

